
U.S. urges Linux users to secure kernels from new Russian malware threat - ashitlerferad
https://www.scmagazine.com/home/security-news/malware/u-s-urges-linux-users-to-secure-kernels-from-new-russian-malware-threat/
======
Normille

      >FBI and NSA have advised that Linux users update to Linux Kernel 3.7 or later... 
     The most recent version of Linux to be released is 5.8.1. ...Linux kernel – 3.7 – 
     was retired in March 2013
    

So, there's only a theoretical risk if you've not bothered to update your
system in over seven years. Yet another borderline clickbait headline.

